# crossfire test drive



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

got the crossfire test drive booked sometime in november when the dealer gets it,he asked would i be trading the tt,i said no way but maybe the boxster,at that point he began to grovel rather a lot and call me sir. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Whats a Crosswind?? I've heard of the Crossfire being launched, but never heard of a Crosswind ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Whats a Crosswind?? I've heard of the Crossfire being launched, but never heard of a Crosswind ;D


Thanks for changing your original post. Now i look like a total retard  ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I spotted that earlier and wondered when you'd notice.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I spotted that earlier and wondered when you'd notice.


Only took me a day to notice. Too much alcohol on Friday night must have messed my brain up a little   ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Thanks for changing your original post. Now i look like a total retard  ;D


and your point is? ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> and your point is? ;D


LOL ;D


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

just seen 3 of them parked in a lay by on the A41 between aylesbury and bicester with a camera man taking photos of them

must be for a mag review

when are they out? and how much?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is the Crossfire based on the SLK 320?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I believe it is loosely based on the SLK.

It definitely has the engine from the SLK 320 in it. It seemed to get reasonable reviews, but the performance is shocking for something which will no doubt be very thirsty (approx 7.5s to 60!)...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> LOL ;D


i was getting confused i was looking in ernest jones the other day the crosswind is a bretling i want that as well lol


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Seen Two in a dealer in the states yesterday look nice, but then I remembered the PT cruiser, Didn't like the pictures then saw them in real life and thought OK but now I think YUK!

I think the inside will look like someone has taken shiny cockpit spray...ahhhhh


----------

